# Pepper is now a gelding!!!



## minimule (Jul 6, 2010)

I know right now he doesn't think so but he is going to be a much happier boy very soon. I was told they didn't geld him before because 3 people couldn't hold him down to sedate him. I made a mini twitch, the vet tech held the rope and the vet gave the shot. Yes, he did rear up once or twice but not that bad. The whole process took less than 30 minutes. Walking back to the corral, he took a few steps and then his little face said "wait, something's missing?!"






He stays calm today, no mares can get close so he doesn't get excited (will bleed a lot). Tomorrow he gets some exercise and the mares can get out. Once he is healed up some and the "demons" have left the building....he'll get out with the herd and Wylie, Sunny and Maestro will teach how to behave again.

He really is a sweet boy and is a total lovebug. He's going to make an awesome pet. He's just about 30".


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

good for Pepper... now that it's been a week or so, how's he doing?


----------



## minimule (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been out of the loop for a while now. I'm in the process of moving to TX!

Pepper is doing great. He's been out with the herd a little to learn his place. The mules are good at that. He leaves for his new home tomorrow, Aug. 1st. He will be a front yard pet, only little one, but is going to be SPOILED ROTTEN!!!! His new owners are very excited about bringing him home. I know he is going to be well taken care of and loved.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 3, 2010)

SO glad you were able to get him gelded, with no problems. Equally glad to hear he is going to a new home where he will be loved and pampered.

Corinne


----------



## minimule (Aug 5, 2010)

His new mom called me yesterday. They took him for a walk with their 2 Springer Spaniels. They said he was enjoying himself totally! He was playing in the grass, and loving all the attention. She said all the neighbors heard about him and now several want one just like him.



His log cabin barn matches their house. I have no worries about him.


----------



## chandab (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah! Go Pepper.


----------

